# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ابهامات نه چندان کوچک در انتخاب رشته ی پیام نور

## magicboy

خسته نباشید
راستش چنتا سوال داشتم راجع به به انتخاب رشته ی پیام نور
1 هدفم از پیام نور موندن پشت کنکوره(ینی سرکلاس نرم و برای 95 بخونم و از خدمت معافیت تحصیلی موقت بگیرم)
حالا سوال اینجاست کد انتخاب رشته رو باید از کدوم دفترچه بگیرم؟ اخه هم تو  این قسمت کد رشته هست
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
هم تو این قسمت 
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
من از قسمت اول انتخاب کردم محرومیت نداره؟ کلا پیام نور برای کنکور مجدد و انصراف محرومیت در نظر نمیگیره؟

پیشاپیش ممنون
سوالای بعدی رو بعد این سوال میپرسم

----------


## ..زهرا..

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
من ازاینجادانلود کردم

----------


## magicboy

Up

----------


## magicboy

Up

----------


## Parniya

> خسته نباشید
> راستش چنتا سوال داشتم راجع به به انتخاب رشته ی پیام نور
> 1 هدفم از پیام نور موندن پشت کنکوره(ینی سرکلاس نرم و برای 95 بخونم و از خدمت معافیت تحصیلی موقت بگیرم)
> حالا سوال اینجاست کد انتخاب رشته رو باید از کدوم دفترچه بگیرم؟ اخه هم تو  این قسمت کد رشته هست
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> هم تو این قسمت 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> من از قسمت اول انتخاب کردم محرومیت نداره؟ کلا پیام نور برای کنکور مجدد و انصراف محرومیت در نظر نمیگیره؟
> 
> ...




دومیه ک فراگیر رو نوشته مربوط ب ارشد هسش دیگه


نه محرومیت نداره
فقط دوره روزانه داره (تحصیل رایگان)



-----------
اسپم:  @artim بیا تایید کن
مااشالله همه جا فعاله بنده خدا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> دومیه ک فراگیر رو نوشته مربوط ب ارشد هسش دیگه
> 
> 
> نه محرومیت نداره
> فقط دوره روزانه داره (تحصیل رایگان)
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
> ...


صحیح است

----------

